# Geekvape Alien Coils



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

Dear vendors,

Does anyone have these in stock?


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Dear vendors,
> 
> Does anyone have these in stock?



@Yiannaki - should i be trying these?


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki - should i be trying these?


I haven't tried them to be honest. They do look very interesting. 

I have a specific intended purpose for them. I want to run them individually in the avo.

You definitely need an avo. That's for sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I haven't tried them to be honest. They do look very interesting.
> 
> I have a specific intended purpose for them. I want to run them individually in the avo.
> 
> You definitely need an avo. That's for sure



Thanks I believe so !
24mm I presume...


----------



## ET (29/6/16)

Agree, so very much of want here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kbgvirus (29/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I haven't tried them to be honest. They do look very interesting.
> 
> I have a specific intended purpose for them. I want to run them individually in the avo.
> 
> You definitely need an avo. That's for sure


I am using a single geekvape alien in my avo and it is great

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

kbgvirus said:


> I am using a single geekvape alien in my avo and it is great
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Where did you get them from?


----------



## kbgvirus (29/6/16)

http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/geekvape-alien-claptons/ although i see they out of stock

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbgvirus (29/6/16)

I might have a spare pack for you let me just check

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

kbgvirus said:


> I might have a spare pack for you let me just check
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Awesome  will PM you so we can discuss monies and meet up 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/16)

Alien claptons are amazing @Yiannaki and @Silver 
Once you start using them you wont wanna use anything else.


----------



## Yiannaki (29/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Alien claptons are amazing @Yiannaki and @Silver
> Once you start using them you wont wanna use anything else.


Lol. You're not helping  you're just giving me fomo. No one has stock 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Lol. You're not helping  you're just giving me fomo. No one has stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Hahahaha
If @kbgvirus virus doesnt have i can give you 2 wire shots to play with till you can get some.


----------



## Jakey (29/6/16)

Also searching for these. @HouseOfVape said that theyl be bringing more in soon. But theres a good chamce he might use it his damn self before it even hits the shelves

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

Vaperite also do ROF coils which worked quite well for me and are superbly priced :

http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (30/6/16)

brotiform said:


> Vaperite also do ROF coils which worked quite well for me and are superbly priced :
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/



Problem with the alien coils they sell is that it's not true "Alien wire". Their alien coils are made with a flat wire that is claptoned. A true alien wire is two or more strands of round kanthal claptoned with a wavey thinnner wire. That is the one you want. flavor on those are brilliant. I've made one once, but it's not easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (30/6/16)

Why do vendors just not respond to "who has stock" forum? A simple - it's on the way or will look into it or anything really???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/16)

Dubz said:


> Why do vendors just not respond to "who has stock" forum? A simple - it's on the way or will look into it or anything really???


Agree 100%. Seems vendors aren't really bothered with the getting back on anything as of late.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dubz (30/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Agree 100%. Seems vendors aren't really bothered with the getting back on anything as of late.


Totally agree and it's been getting worse as time goes on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/16)

Dubz said:


> Totally agree and it's been getting worse as time goes on.



Still nothing... lol


----------



## Dubz (30/6/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Still nothing... lol


Haibo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (1/7/16)

@Yiannaki I don't know if you guys care about this much.
Vaperite don't have the geek vape in store however they do have these.


And it is a great price 80 for 10 coils.
Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (1/7/16)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> @Yiannaki I don't know if you guys care about this much.
> Vaperite don't have the geek vape in store however they do have these.
> View attachment 59456
> 
> ...


Saw that. Thanks bud They're based around the corner from me. 

Will give them a bash and revert back


----------



## HouseOfVape (1/7/16)

Hey guys , got a whole lot more Geekvape Aliens and staple Staggereds coming in , will send an update when they arrive .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz (1/7/16)

HouseOfVape said:


> Hey guys , got a whole lot more Geekvape Aliens and staple Staggereds coming in , will send an update when they arrive .



Please link us here when you get them, much appreciated HoV!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (1/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Saw that. Thanks bud They're based around the corner from me.
> 
> Will give them a bash and revert back


Does that mean you are buying for all or us? Lol


----------

